# PDF Version of AKFF Logo



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Ken
That's excellent. Could you tell me how to do the same thing for my logo on my website? I have been trying for ages to get the people who designed my website to release a copy of the little shark (which is my design) to me, so I can use it for business cards. So far, no luck.
Here is the web address:

http://www.sharkjawcleaning.com/

It's the logo in the top left hand with "Clean-a-Jaw"
Cheers

Simon 
Prowler 15


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQQyacUAABNfgAASYAGAAIDqEAA/798gIAB1EU8SekbUyA0A0PUInoU8oT9U9R6h5TR6Rp6gJTw7d6hFi9Is9b+VzPgAcMmrknbKKIUqDrtWJBwcmQr6TjpYDSfAc+16fBUyFpIh62zqwIJ0LysWCU+YO6Bicv1tJ4fD5zVNQRlyOWglkjQTIq22/i7kinChIAhk04o=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRSLVMkAAB9XgAASQIcALhAAP+/foDAAttBpE9J6hkaYmgNDQNU8U8oAeoGgyAGp6TKZpR6NI0bUMjIQDAw5k8SphU6MsgdBoEUl0OUGnY1JkiMC6av06qHJkLWKL7QS5QK989lLDycoLCFh0xpxRB9Ktjo0zcuTTZhT59ISTypdOeQUwoVzAxVNN4idwWMk2bDKVy+NdXCjNhohExEkGH5UYaUw1qOOW+Cg7LOVUe8arUXIKEJAIZsjvSMSJr/F3JFOFCQFItUyQA==


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ken you computer guys are great , those medallion type logos are great , turned into the real thing , would make great trophies for monthly comp


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWU+smx8AAA1XgAASYAMgABAAP+/eICAAahqjxNQGExGGoNU8JP1RkaA00ZNQZe0vhpHD6dY7ktTVwvwT5V6axZcMyCUVhjabohuMAquStjGZkj3GSSZ0aoNtKnnzbN1WOs7piBDw+UQUt+LuSKcKEgn1k2Pg


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Kraley

Those would look great as patches for fishing shirts mate 

Id love to be able to show off the fact that I'm a member of AKFF. Does AKFF own the logo? Are there copyright issues if we get these made into patches for fishing shirts or stickers for kayaks?

Cheers

OD


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice concise response there Kraley  If we did some investigating would you mind if we used your oval design for a possible patch logo? I think it would be more for the benefit of the forum and the only people that would profit would be the company making the patches for us.

OD


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

hehe thats gold - can show off at the pub after a fish as well


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWV5KkZsAABvfgAASQCGB0qCAmSA/796gIACKimjRqJ6n6k0z1Q3qnqDZR6nqEU9E9Jo0aBppo0GhkAa15QFuLvmzLVrUbJGfq9CoGRwpfB0DPqqKsl/SDbfQjjA3zyi2TZVB4SBnQx6hBpgieALf6lZEakAEWYW/Slpm/HhQUHSJR3vEE1vOaZ5X6cVs+ScueqYA4WMMyZeCSA6Tuk5VH4u5IpwoSC8lSM2A


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Occy

You're truly are a champ organising these shirts 

Any chance the company you're dealing with can do sew on patches? Kraley's design would make a great patch on those colombia outdoors/fishing shirts!

I actually emailed a company today about it however if your contact would be able to do that as well it may keep all this great stuff centralised.


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

Might be a bit late on this topic???

Avery make a label called 'heavy duty labels' for laser printers - available at Officeworks etc. They are tough plastic, waterproof and stick well to most surfaces. Cost is about $2.00 per A4 sheet ($49.95 for 25 sheets - I get the full A4 sheet and cut to size).

You can print any resolution on them - just remember to dial in additional fusing time or temperature to get the image to fuse properly. Not sure how long they will last in the sun - I am trialling the one shown below on the car and the yak


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

All,
Let my _try _and ease your minds on the copyright issue.
I think we discussed this a few months ago.
I created the "yakfish" from images on the net. Phil then added the Aus map later on.
With this logo, Phil had shirts made with no copyright issues









There has never been any claim on the copyright for the logo and wont be from this quarter. This community is too good to screw with stuff like that.
I hope this helps.


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

Sounds good to me


----------

